# vaginal discharge in a 5yr old? HELP!!!!



## Kristina77

*OMG!-OMG!-OMG!!!!!*
*Please help!!!! Need advice!*

Hello to all!
I am not sure if this is the right place for me to post about this, but I figured that if my DD is 5 then this is the forum which deals with children's issues of her age.

So here I go....DD is 5 and she had some very light green "discharge" looking stains on her underwear. It happened yesterday for the first time...so I was very worried, but figured that she did not wipe herself properly after doing #2.
But this morning she showed me her panties and I found the same colored "stains" on it.
Now I am PANICKING here!!!!!!!
Trying to think of all the possibilities, what could've caused this?
Is it that she wipes herself too hard after she pees, or did she pick up something from the school's bathroom? I mean she is way too young to be having ANY form of discharge.
I will be calling her ped. tomorrow, but I am very afraid that she will give her antibiotics. Trying to avoid those at all cost.
I was also wondering if too much dairy could cause this? But then again, millions of little girls of her age consume dairy products on a daily basis and they do not have discharge.

Anyone has an idea what this could be?
I can always come to MDC because I know that I'll get answers up here from all these great mamas.... I hope that someone can give me some info regarding my DD's problem....I am going crazy, that's how worried I am.

THANK you in advance!!!


----------



## elizawill

i would crosspost this in the health and healing forum. the ladies there are very knowledgable and may be a great help. hugs to you & your little girl!! i hope you figure this out quickly!


----------



## loudmama

Breathe. It WILL be ok.

It could be yeast, dairy sensitivity, improper wiping, soap irritation. My DD needs a bath every other day or she itches, including her yoni. We use California baby sensitive.

Hugs,
L


----------



## Marsupialmom

If she swims or runs around in a wet bathing suit alot I would lean towards Yeast infection. My self and my oldest dd simply cannot sit around in wet bathing suits.

For me it is something about the material. I can be in wet undies and pants (not desirable) a lot longer and not have to worry about the nasty yeasties appearing.

Cholorine also could be drying and making her more prone.


----------



## betterparent

probably just iritation or dirt...see a doctor anyway!


----------



## amcal

Both of my girls had this happen following a cold. I absolutely freaked out! I think I probably posted here as well because I had never heard of little girls having vaginal discharge. But, mine had green discharge just like you're describing.

I took them to the ped who did a swab - it wasn't staph but, it was a viral infection that just happened to show up there. It cultured out to be the same infection they had in their heads/chests.

The Dr. said that this can happen if they wipe their noses or cough into their hands and then touch their vaginas. And, once one of them has it, it quickly spreads to the other because of close contact - bathing together, sharing clothes etc....

We watched it and after several days, it cleared on it's own.


----------



## MPsSweetie

Does she even wipe when she pees? I can't get Amethyst to at all, and it leaves some stains.


----------



## Kristina77

Finally got the time to check back in here again...
wow, you ladies are very helpful and I have to thank
you all who took their time te respond.
I do feel a bit relieved, yesterday I thought I'd jump across the fence, that's how nervous I was.
What you mamas described here makes a lot of sense. As a matter of fact
I made her change panties like 4 times yesterday and kept a very close eye
on what was on it....but NOTHING! Her undies stayed spotless all afternoon.
So, she had that discharge 2x so far.
And yes, it easily can be a soap irritation, or touching there with dirty hands.
She wants to bathe herself at times, I don't like the idea, but let her do it while I stand next to her and watch. I know she wipes herself harshly after she pees. I keep reminding her how important it is to just "pat dry".
But unfortunately I can't check on her when she is at school or visiting relatives for a day.
After she bathed herself she did complain that it burned her, so soap could be the cause of it....but still.
Anyone here would believe that Kool Aid could have cause it?
I do not allow her to drink any fizzy drinks or those with artificial colorings...but last Friday she happened to play at her friends' house and she admitted to it....drinking the "forbidden poison" .

Anyway, THANK YOU ALL once again, what a brilliant community








I'll keep watching her and def. contact her doctor if it comes back today.


----------

